# Sunday morning bass tournament



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sunday October 1st. 7:00- noon $35 per boat. Steubenville marina


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Sunday October 3rd. 7:00- noon $35 per boat. Steubenville marina


Hey bad Bub, is that this Sunday? Thought I was losing my mind, I have to be in WV on Oct. 1st and when I read Sunday Oct 3rd I panicked for just a second.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes he meant the Oct 1st. He was probably to busy on Facebook entering contests to look up the right date


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

NateS said:


> Yes he meant the Oct 1st. He was probably to busy on Facebook entering contests to look up the right date


I blame kids!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

What did it take to win? We had our club championship down there out of Kennedy Park. 15 1/2 pounds for two days to win it.


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

I believe it was 8+


----------

